# paniermehl zum anlocken???



## killerforelle (9. März 2008)

hi
kann man auch sehr fein gemahlenes paniermehl zum anlocken/anfüttern für rotaugen/rotfedern/brassen benutzen oder eher weniger

lg


----------



## Cobra HH (9. März 2008)

*AW: paniermehl zum anlocken???*

hi,
du kannst es ohne probleme benutzen tue ich auch
packst noch maden und maismehl mit rein und dann klappt es schon


----------



## killerforelle (9. März 2008)

*AW: paniermehl zum anlocken???*

ok danke 
dann weiß ich für nächste mal  bescheid

lg


----------



## Fishaholic (9. März 2008)

*AW: paniermehl zum anlocken???*

Ich "stecke" auch gerne gekauftes Futter mit Paniermehl. Oder nehme es als Basis für eigene Kreationen, aber da werden Dir die Friedfischprofis bessere Auskünfte geben können als ich.


----------



## Brassenwürger (9. März 2008)

*AW: paniermehl zum anlocken???*

Hier mal mein Billigrezept aus Junganglerzeiten:

Paniermehl aus´m Supermarkt (nur kein "Brata", das klebt zu stark). 2 Kilo davon in ´nen Eimer. Billigen Kunsthonig in lauwarmem Wasser auflösen, damit das Futter anfeuchten. Mais und Maden mit rein, vorher die Pampe am besten noch durchsieben. Damit habe ich sicher tonnenweise Brassen gefangen. Vanillezucker und andere Aromen als Zusatz können nicht schaden....#6


----------



## magic feeder (10. März 2008)

*AW: paniermehl zum anlocken???*

ich nehme schon seit jahren paniermehl her......dazu noch ein paar haferflocken und etwas backaroma....und fertig ist das futter....


----------



## spinner14 (12. März 2008)

*AW: paniermehl zum anlocken???*

Klar das funzt super,man kann da auch Erdnussflips reinmachen(zu Mehl gestampft).Manchmal ist es aber nicht so gut ein helles Futter zubenutzen, dann mache ich einfach ein bisschen Kakao rein.


----------



## Tricast (13. März 2008)

*AW: paniermehl zum anlocken???*

Paniermehl plus Zwiebackmehl wird schon eine gute Mischung. Im Stillwasser mehr Zwieback und im Fluss mehr Paniermehl. Dazu Zucker und Salz wie beim Backen. Für Zucker kann auch Vanillezucker verwendet werden, dann hat man schon eine Vanillenote im Futter. Dann gibt es noch eine Menge Backaromen wie z.B. Bittermandel, auch rein damit. Zum abdunkeln Zuckercoleur aus der Küche von Muttern oder den leckeren Brotaufstrich Rübensirup. Kakao wie schon geschrieben ist auch gut. Das Futter in zwei Schritten anfeuchten bis man die gewünschte Konsistenz hat und wenn möglich sieben. Damit läßt sich schon der ein oder andere Fisch überzeugen.

Gruß Heinz
Stippermesse Bremen


----------



## Tommy-Boy (13. März 2008)

*AW: paniermehl zum anlocken???*

Moin!

Beim Angeln im Rhein nehme ich teilweise noch etwas Sand dazu, und dann forme ich harte Kugeln. Diese sinken dann sehr schnell und liegen wenigstens in der Nähe der Stelle, wo ich sie reinwerfe.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Slimfast (13. März 2008)

*AW: paniermehl zum anlocken???*

Was auch gut geht ist Paniermehl, Erdnussmehl, Zimt, Kokosraspeln, Haferflockenmehl und etwas Salz. Hab ich mal im Sommer am langsam fließenden Kanal gemacht brachte viele schöne Fische.


----------



## niddafischer (21. März 2008)

*AW: paniermehl zum anlocken???*



Cobra HH schrieb:


> hi,
> du kannst es ohne probleme benutzen tue ich auch
> packst noch maden und maismehl mit rein und dann klappt es schon




maismehl würde ich nicht nehmen den dann hast du einen teig!


----------



## KarpfenDenis (21. März 2008)

*AW: paniermehl zum anlocken???*

bei fishermans partner gibt für 2 € ich glaube ein kilo Lockfutter ...

für fluss, seen, wettkampf und karpfen..aso udn friedfisch...

habe damit sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht....

vllt. im kanal ein bissl mais dazu....

richtig gut 

Denis


----------



## stippi18 (21. März 2008)

*AW: paniermehl zum anlocken???*

hi also ich sehe kein problem da ich es selber zum strecken von fertig mischungen besnutze aber ich würde noch maden oder rotwürmer reihn hauen da kannste nix verkert machen muss aber hallt jeder für sich wisen ich hoffe weiter geholffen zu haben gruss stippi18


----------



## Karpfenfischer87 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: paniermehl zum anlocken???*

also paniermehl kann in jedes futter rein machen den das bindet das futter sehr sehr gut ich fische immer im futter paniermehl drin weil einfach das futter fest is und nicht so schnell sich auflöst


----------



## Brassenfan (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: paniermehl zum anlocken???*

benutze paniermehl höchstens zum strecken des futters aber so würd ich es nicht verwenden #c


----------



## Karpfenfreund (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: paniermehl zum anlocken???*

ich benutzepaniermehl schonein paar jahre lang und hab Erfolg


----------

